# Maine FT



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Anybody up at the trial who can post callbacks? Hope you're not having the same soggy weather we are here!

M


----------



## Myst (Jun 26, 2003)

Open call backs to second-

1, 2,3,4,8,11,13,14,15,20,21,22,23, 25, 28 through 42 (good streak) 44, 46,47,48,50,53,54,56,58,60


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Miriam Wade said:


> Anybody up at the trial who can post callbacks? Hope you're not having the same soggy weather we are here!
> 
> M


Qual call backs to the water blind

4, 7, 12, 15, 18, 22, 23, 25 26, 27, 29, 30, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Amanda and Ida.

Mary Beth and Jazz


----------



## David Sours (Feb 4, 2006)

George, 

Way to go, we will be thinking about you tomorrow! George if you see 42 in the Open tell him we said hello, he is Waylon's Sire.

Good Luck to all, 
David


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Give 'em heck George.
You go girls!
Best of luck from Becky and Hoss


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Go Tom & Pemi!!!!!!!!!! 

M & Finny


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for news from yesterday! Any updates today?

Thanks in advance!

M


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Qual call backs to the water series -- 12.

4, 7, 12, 15, 18, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, 30, 36


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

THANK YOU for the update. C'mon Tom, Cameron & George!! I don't know George from Adam, but he seems to have a fan club! 


M


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Are they finishing up the Q. water series today?

Paula


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Paula Richard said:


> Are they finishing up the Q. water series today?
> 
> Paula


Hi Paula-

I know for a fact the Q finished, but I don't have results.

M


----------



## David Sours (Feb 4, 2006)

Any updates on the Open or Q? Geroge, good news no #12! MW, if you ever have the pleasure of Meeting George, Amanda, Ida and his wife Pat, I am sure you will become a member of the club too. 

David


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> Hi Paula-
> 
> I know for a fact the Q finished, but I don't have results.
> 
> M


Tonight is the big party at the Mosher's, and i think that's when they will award the placements for Q. They know how to put on a great party!!! Wonderful people.

Paula


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I hope that someone can fill in the gaps

1. Al Arthur
2. Al Arthur
3. Al Arthur
4th. Mark Mosher with FC-Goldie
RJ- Mark Mosher-Pedro
Jam Mark Mosher-Garth & FC-George

The Q
2nd Place Mark Mosher with Punch

Sorry guys thats all I know...


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Waiting for the Q out come. I completely agree with David about George and Pat. Great people. Of course I am baised about Amanda and Ida. 

Mary Beth and proud owner of an Amanda pup and an Ida sister


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

mbcorsini said:


> Waiting for the Q out come. I completely agree with David about George and Pat. Great people. Of course I am baised about Amanda and Ida.
> 
> Mary Beth and proud owner of an Amanda pup and an Ida sister


Hi to all our loyal followers,

Here are the Qual results:

#1 Gritty - H/Jim Smith
#2 Punch - H/Mark Mosher
#3 Amanda -H/George Fiebelkorn
#4 Moses - H/Lois Monroe
RJ - Thomas - Rick Roberts

Jams:
Tucker - H/Jim Machado
Purdey - H/Rick Roberts
Pemi - H/Tom Ritchotte
Clementine - H/Patti Roberts
Rip - H/Cameron Clark

Thank you for the support,

george, Pat, Amanda and Ida


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

way to go Amanda and George!!!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes Tom and Pemi!!!!! First JAM!!!! I am so proud of you and Bonnie for all your hard work.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Tom & Bonnie on Pemi's JAM. She looked so good training last weekend! You have to proud that Pemi is "home schooled" all the way!

M


----------



## Ann Strathern (Oct 25, 2004)

Congratulations George and Amanda!


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations Amanda from proud sibling G'day. You did a good job too George!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go George and Amanda.

Mary Beth


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> I hope that someone can fill in the gaps
> 
> 1. Al Arthur
> 2. Al Arthur
> ...


1. FC Low Country Drake/ owner Corinne Thompson "Sweet Pea" 
2. Wine Glass Lucky Strike/ owner Kate Simonds
3. FC AFC The Tide Ride/ owner Randy Whittaker
*One other Open Jam was* 
Gates Smoky Mountain Treasure/ Owner Greg Seddon, Handler Al Arthur


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

mbcorsini said:


> Way to go George and Amanda.
> 
> Mary Beth


Yep! Ran a nice trial two weeks in a row. Way to go George.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

I here the derby was Rex, Mark, Roy and Mike. Does anyboby know with who?


----------



## Myst (Jun 26, 2003)

There were other Open jams that I know of- Sue Westlake, Bob Larsen, Norman MacIntyre, Cindy Donahey


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Tom, Bonnie and Pemi....YEAH!!!!! How awesome is that! We're so proud of you!
Diane, Steve and the crew


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Greg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I just heard that Sue Westlake took 4th in the AM.. Not sure which dog, and not confirmed yet. 

Anyone have the AM full results..?

Edit: Sue Westlake, 4th in the AM with "Tag"  right from the handler, herself..

Judy


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Results are already posted on EE.

Congrats to Lois Munroe for a 4th in the qual with Moses.

She won the Qual a few weeks ago with Moses litter mate Faith. She's on a roll!


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Congrats to all. Especially Van Ames and Copper. I believe they took 3rd in the AM which makes Copper---- FC AFC CAFC Money Talks II---- Can't wait for my Copper X Faith pup this fall. Jim


----------

